# Am I unlucky ? - Plus is 31 days old and HDMI went out



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally got all 111 shows transferred from my 2 old Series 3's. About 2 weeks ago. Disconnected last of the old Series 3 equipment on Friday and today the HDMI port of my Roamio Plus went to 'No-Signal' on the TV or sporadically shows a broken-up picture and scratchy-sound. Isolated problem to the Roamio HDMI port.. Thankfully the 3 Mini's and Roamio's composite output are still working. 

The good news is a new box is on the way, I chose the option to pay the $$$ for a new Roamio, with cost refunded after they get the old one back. No shipping charges and support was very helpful. 

The bad news is I'm downloading the 111 shows to my PC and will have to do a manual 1 at a time transfer back to the new box, an hour of loading up the To-Do list and about 50 or so hours of transfer. Not to mention re-pairing and guided setup again.. ugg

This really woke me up to the fear of literally putting all your eggs in one box. If this box drops a HD or goes bad after warranty we would loose all 4 TV's/streaming till I could figure out a solution. IMO once someone can come up with a REAL alternative solution to hardware and hard drive recording (AKA: a virtual cloud based DVR) I'd probably give it some serious thought...Comcast X1 is not there yet, but they are talking about a copy of your DVR recordings available in the cloud with ability to stream anywhere.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's very unlucky. I might be wrong, but I thought the TiVo web site lets you move 1P between units. May I what program you are using to transfer the programs?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If both Roamio's are active then you don't have to use a PC you can just transfer directly between them. The Raomio has gigabit Ethernet, so transferring shows between them only takes a few minutes each. 

Also you can use kmttg to backup the Season Passes and move them to the new TiVo really easily.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If both Roamio's are active then you don't have to use a PC you can just transfer directly between them. The Raomio has gigabit Ethernet, so transferring shows between them only takes a few minutes each. Also you can use kmttg to backup the Season Passes and move them to the new TiVo really easily.


And he can use KMTTG for batch show transfers as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you use kmttg for the video transfer it's slower, as there are two steps, and you lose some of the metadata. You're best bet is to transfer TiVo to TiVo if possible. It's a bit more of a PITA when it comes to queuing up the shows, but the results are better and the overall transfer time is much less.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

That sucks, but good to hear you're getting a new one free of charge.

And it does make me feel better about sending my Roamio Plus back in exchange for a new one because the picture would cut out if I wiggled the HDMI cable ever so slightly. Mine was like that day 1.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> That sucks, but good to hear you're getting a new one free of charge.
> 
> And it does make me feel better about sending my Roamio Plus back in exchange for a new one because the picture would cut out if I wiggled the HDMI cable ever so slightly. Mine was like that day 1.


My TivoHD is like this. It only started after I bumped the HDMI cable when rotating the unit to clean it. So I am extra careful with my Roamio to NEVER move the unit even an inch until after I disconnect the HDMI cable. I am guessing a super loose connection somewhere. Sucks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You probably popped one of the solder points. If you don't touch it then it probably still makes contact. But when you move it you break the connection and the signal goes out. This sort of thing happens with USB ports all the time.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> If both Roamio's are active then you don't have to use a PC you can just transfer directly between them. The Raomio has gigabit Ethernet, so transferring shows between them only takes a few minutes each.


Here is the procedure Dan recommended:
https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/how-transfer-shows-one-tivo-box-another


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> If you use kmttg for the video transfer it's slower, as there are two steps, and you lose some of the metadata. You're best bet is to transfer TiVo to TiVo if possible. It's a bit more of a PITA when it comes to queuing up the shows, but the results are better and the overall transfer time is much less.


If they are pushed back to the new tivo with correct programId, they have all the same metadata they originally had as tivo repopulates from Gracenote.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a couple of questions with regard to your exchange:

1. Was this box under warranty? Did you buy an extended warranty?
2. Did you have a lifetime guide subscription? If so, does the new box get the lifetime transfer?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BruinGuy said:


> I have a couple of questions with regard to your exchange:
> 
> 1. Was this box under warranty? Did you buy an extended warranty?
> 2. Did you have a lifetime guide subscription? If so, does the new box get the lifetime transfer?


Since he is only at 31 days he is covered under the manufacturers warranty no matter what options he selected.



> The TiVo DVR limited warranty comes free of charge along with the purchase of your DVR and offers 90 days of coverage for parts & labor and coverage for parts only for one year starting from the DVR purchase date. Extended warranty plans offer 2-year and 3-year coverage of parts & labor, starting from the earlier of the DVR purchase date or the TiVo service activation date.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

justen_m said:


> My TivoHD is like this. It only started after I bumped the HDMI cable when rotating the unit to clean it. So I am extra careful with my Roamio to NEVER move the unit even an inch until after I disconnect the HDMI cable. I am guessing a super loose connection somewhere. Sucks.


I don't have any special precautions. I just figured my 1st unit had a flakey HDMI port due to a manufacturing issue. I got the replacement unit and wiggled the hdmi cable a bunch and it was night and day. The same issue wasn't there. And so now don't worry about it. 

But interesting to hear of others with similar issue.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

bobdec01 said:


> Am I unlucky ? - Plus is 31 days old and HDMI went out


More like we are victims of reduced quality in favor of cheaper front end price.

Mine: 96 days and new roamio basic went totally "tango uinform."
$49 for replacement... I can't help but wonder how long the referb will last?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You need way more than two disparate data points to make a trend. If there was a wholesale issue these boards would be buzzing.


----------



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

As far as transfer, I would much rather move the shows Tivo to Tivo. I've noticed in the past using Tivo Desktop that strange things tend to happen, seems to be a very delicate unforgiving of any interruptions app. My concern was how long, or if, both the old and new units would be simultaneously on service. 

As far as the HDMI, it looks like a solid component breaking down type problem to me. Went out just sitting there and it's not vibration or cable wiggle sensitive. Just randomly changing from static or no signal on it's own. Just the luck of the draw, my series 2's have been running error free for 10 and 11 years so far. The two HD's one no problems in 7 years and the other dropped a HD after 5 years.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bobdec01 said:


> As far as transfer, I would much rather move the shows Tivo to Tivo. I've noticed in the past using Tivo Desktop that strange things tend to happen, seems to be a very delicate unforgiving of any interruptions app. My concern was how long, or if, both the old and new units would be simultaneously on service.
> 
> As far as the HDMI, it looks like a solid component breaking down type problem to me. Went out just sitting there and it's not vibration or cable wiggle sensitive. Just randomly changing from static or no signal on it's own. Just the luck of the draw, my series 2's have been running error free for 10 and 11 years so far. The two HD's one no problems in 7 years and the other dropped a HD after 5 years.


You can check your account on TiVo.com to see if both devices are enabled. If so, a TiVo to TiVo is very fast, with speeds approaching 100Mbps or faster with Gb routers. You can queue up a bunch at once also. No metadata will be lost. You will lose the KUID flag if it's set.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

It would be nice if TiVo would allow you to copy a whole folder instead of one show at a time.

I don't suppose there's a way in kmttg to instruct one TiVo to copy a set of shows from another TiVo, is there? (I don't mean copying to an intermediate PC, but TiVo-to-TiVo, controlled by kmttg).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sar840t2 said:


> I don't suppose there's a way in kmttg to instruct one TiVo to copy a set of shows from another TiVo, is there? (I don't mean copying to an intermediate PC, but TiVo-to-TiVo, controlled by kmttg).


No. Unfortunately that function doesn't exist in the TiVo mind API. I wish they would add it because it would make moving to a new TiVo a LOT easier.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> No. Unfortunately that function doesn't exist in the TiVo mind API. I wish they would add it because it would make moving to a new TiVo a LOT easier.


Can I cast a vote for wishlist Move and Save?


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Funny thing about HDMI components. I have a Onkyo home theater receiver with 5 hdmi inputs and one out. About a year ago the HDMI out stopped working. The receiver was under warranty so I took it to a local independent authorized repair shop. He repairs not only Onkyo receivers but all brands. His shop is piled high with receivers to be repaired. Looks like an old time TV repair shop. 

He said that this is a common occurrence. He also said that there's only one major HDMI component manufacturer in China and because of that they fail on all the brands pretty equally. He makes a good living replacing HDMI components.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

BruinGuy said:


> ............... He makes a good living replacing HDMI components.


And apparently China does too!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Number528 said:


> Can I cast a vote for wishlist Move and Save?


You can do that with kmttg


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> You can do that with kmttg


Can you point me to the place? I can only find the ability to Create WL.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

bobdec01 said:


> As far as transfer, I would much rather move the shows Tivo to Tivo. I've noticed in the past using Tivo Desktop that strange things tend to happen, seems to be a very delicate unforgiving of any interruptions app. My concern was how long, or if, both the old and new units would be simultaneously on service.
> 
> As far as the HDMI, it looks like a solid component breaking down type problem to me. Went out just sitting there and it's not vibration or cable wiggle sensitive. Just randomly changing from static or no signal on it's own. Just the luck of the draw, my series 2's have been running error free for 10 and 11 years so far. The two HD's one no problems in 7 years and the other dropped a HD after 5 years.


I did the ONE PASS move to new TiVo Pro via TiVo.com. very quick and simple.
but moving 1.5TB of recorded shows to my new 3TB TiVo took a very long time to copy each recording as I had to do it one show at a time. Over the second night the To Do list was finally empty.


----------



## wtbstuff (Apr 13, 2015)

I have had 2 units do exactly what you said. Hdmi would just fail. Tivo is not helpful nor taking responsibility for there faulty units. I have a 3 series that was hooked up to the same components for yrars and never had a issue. When I " upgraded " to the roamio 2 units have hdmi failed within 8 months. They claim its environmental. I dont know what else to do.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wtbstuff said:


> I have had 2 units do exactly what you said. Hdmi would just fail. Tivo is not helpful nor taking responsibility for there faulty units. I have a 3 series that was hooked up to the same components for yrars and never had a issue. When I " upgraded " to the roamio 2 units have hdmi failed within 8 months. They claim its environmental. I dont know what else to do.


Are you saying TiVo refused to replace the units under their warranty? I had multiple Series 3 units with defective HDMI ports and TiVo replaced them under warranty without any issues.


----------

